# Best way to remove Danish Oil



## nowlz (26 Oct 2015)

We've recently had a new pine staircase fitted in our extension and I got round to finishing the woodwork this weekend. I sanded down the bare wood with 240 grade paper and added one coat of Antique Pine Danish Oil but it has turned out blotchy. :? 

From reading other forums it seems that a better course of action would have been to apply dewaxed shellac (Clear french polish) and then add a stain if required.

If that's the case what's going to be the best way to back track and remove the initial coat of Danish oil?

Any advice appreciated, I'm a complete novice when it comes to finishing and how to get the best results.

Thanks, David


----------



## delboy47 (27 Oct 2015)

As the oil will have penetrated the surface of the wood as it is designed to do, sanding may be your only option.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (28 Oct 2015)

The first coat of Danish oil sometimes appears blotchy, even on woods not prone to blotching, but especially on woods with a tendency to do so, such as pine. A second and third coat are likely to improve the situation, but failing that, stripping with a proprietary stripper (Nitromors for example) might be the best course of action, although you could try sanding back if it's just one coat you're dealing with.

If you've got offcuts of the pine staircase to hand, try applying three or so coats to those to see the likely end result prior to committing yourself to doing the same on the stairs. 

All the Danish oil variations are in essence a form of oil based varnish, but they're generally quite soft and not especially scuff resistant, although they all look rather nice when freshly applied. The penetration mentioned by delboy47 will be minimal, so don't be too concerned about it if you find you need to strip and redo in another finish. The penetration and 'nurturing of wood' so often touted by oil type finish manufacturers is primarily a marketing device, and mostly hokum. Slainte.


----------

